# Problem



## Auron (3. Aug 2008)

Hi an alle,
ich habe jetzt schon eine Weile google durchforstet bin aber leider auf kein brauchbares Ergebnis gekommen.
Ich suche eigentlich nur ein Beispiel oder eine Anleitung wie man eine MySQL Datenbank in ein Java Programm einbettet, sodass ich die Datenbank speichern kann um sie auf anderen Rechnern zu laden und ich nicht auf jedem Rechner auf den ich das Programm laufen lasse MySQL Server installieren/konfigurieren muss.

Das Programm soll also eine eigene Datenbank verwalten unabhängig ob MySQL Server installiert ist.

Wäre für jede Hilfe in der Richtung dankbar.

Auron


----------



## Auron (3. Aug 2008)

Hmm dachte könnte den Titel noch editieren, scheint aber nicht zu gehen.
Wollte wegen Spamschutz einen vorübergehenden Titel wählen.
Ursprüngliche sollte sowas wie "eingebettetes MySQL in Java" heißen, sorry


----------



## musiKk (3. Aug 2008)

Also um eine Datenbank in ein Java-Programm direkt einzubetten, wuerde ich zu JavaDB greifen. Das hat natuerlich nichts mit MySQL zu tun, aber ich denke nicht, dass man das so einfach integrieren kann.


----------



## Auron (3. Aug 2008)

Auf der MySQL Webseite gibt es doch eine Bibliothek um das einzubetten, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## musiKk (3. Aug 2008)

Meinst du das? Damit kannst du mit deinem Java-Programm eine Verbindung zu einer MySQL-Datenbank herstellen. Ich hatte dich jetzt so verstanden, dass du die Datenbank selbst ins Programm integrieren willst.


----------



## Auron (3. Aug 2008)

Nein ich meine das


----------



## SlaterB (3. Aug 2008)

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/connector-mxj-configuration-java-object.html
mit Verweis auf aktuellere englische Version (da ist Connector tatsächlich Kapitel 27 statt 25)
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/connector-mxj.html
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/connector-mxj-configuration-java-object.html


edit:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/connector-mxj.html
ist sogar Kapitel 30..


----------



## Auron (3. Aug 2008)

Das sieht schon mal gut aus. Ich werde mich mal durcharbeiten und wenn ich Fragen habe wieder reinschauen.
Danke


----------

